# Happy 6th Birthday Brutus!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Haven't been on here in a while but if anyone remembers Brutus…..here is an update. We just celebrated his 6th birthday and I am happy to report that he is behaving much better now at 6 years old. 

He is now much more compliant when given a command. He is much less fearful now. I can actually get him to go outside and do his business now regardless of firecrackers or lightning that used to send him into hiding. And he now gets along fabulously with his brother the choco lab Oso.

Happy Birthday Brutus!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brutus! Good job on all your progress.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like life is good...Happy big 6th...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Happy Birthday Brutus! Good job on all your progress.


Thanks!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Sounds like life is good...Happy big 6th...


and that it is. Thanks!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brutus!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Loneforce.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You have been missed!!! Just up and leave! Sheesh! 

Miss seeing pictures of Brutus on fb. He's always been one of my favorites. Glad to hear he's mellowing and more compliant. Told you he'd come around! 

Good to see you back here. KEEP IN TOUCH!!!!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> You have been missed!!! Just up and leave! Sheesh!
> 
> Miss seeing pictures of Brutus on fb. He's always been one of my favorites. Glad to hear he's mellowing and more compliant. Told you he'd come around!
> 
> Good to see you back here. KEEP IN TOUCH!!!!!


haaaa, I know I should have told you before I left. Yeah Brutus is behaving a lot better now, I will have to upload some pics of him soon.

Thanks-and I will keep in touch.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> haaaa, I know I should have told you before I left. Yeah Brutus is behaving a lot better now, I will have to upload some pics of him soon.
> 
> Thanks-and I will keep in touch.



yes! pictures please!! Have you seen pictures of Dax yet?! I don't think you have! Least not big boy pictures anyway


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> yes! pictures please!! Have you seen pictures of Dax yet?! I don't think you have! Least not big boy pictures anyway


No I haven't seen his recent pics, will take a look.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brutus!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Brutus!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to see you and Grutus back!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy birthday brutus!!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Good to see you and Grutus back!


Aww well thanks!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GSKnight said:


> Happy birthday brutus!!!


Thank you!


----------

